# lack of internet privacy even with vpn



## ham4 (Jun 15, 2019)

hi

I use nord vpn .It seems to work good but I don't have any proof
I live at a hostel. computer users in other (surrounding) rooms and public rooms can still see and follow my
internet use,content, viewed websites etc I don't understand at all. I had this at another place aswell.
I cant see anybody elses. I don't hear this affecting anybody. Always just me. I don't understand at all

please help

thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

What leads you to believe that other users on different computers can see your history etc


----------

